# Need cheap cushions for L shaped Rattan Furniture



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone advise me where I can have cushions or cheaper alternative with covers made for a L shaped Rattan garden furniture. 

I don't want to spend a fortune as this furniture is the Landlords. We cannot use it as it is uncomfortable to sit on without the cushions.

DH doesn't want to pay small fortune as we don't know how long we will be in the villa.

Suggestion are welcome :help:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought lovely large cushions last year in Maadi for 35LE each, I can't remember the name of the shop but will get it for you tomorrow. This guy also makes banquette seats etc so I am sure he could run up something to suit


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

That would be great! Directions would also be appreciated, as I'm not familiar with Maadi. Hope I'm not pushing it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Irvine said:


> That would be great! Directions would also be appreciated, as I'm not familiar with Maadi. Hope I'm not pushing it.



I will do my best, I don't really know Maadi that well myself :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

None of us know the name of the shop in fact we wonder if we ever knew it, nor do we know the street other than it is off Midan Horraya.. just off it on the left hand side a small shop but he has another workshop around the corner. 
For some reason Tarik comes to mind.. that might be the name of the shop Sorry I cant be any more help


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

MaidenScotland,

I found it! Tarik is the owners name. Didn't get the cushions for 35LE. But I have arranged for him to make cushions and have chosen the colours of the covers.

Thank you!


----------

